# iPod classic qui fait un bruit bizarre



## Zeshh (2 Août 2014)

Bonjours, nouveau sur le forum, je suis tomber ici parce que j'ai un soucis avec mon iPod ^^

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider a ce sujet car d'après les autre forum que j'ai trouver ce que j'ai lue n'est pas forcement rassurant  

J'ai remarquer que quand j'écoute de la musique de temps en temps mon iPod vas produire une très légère vibration, et si je colle mon oreille ont va entendre un bruis de ... moteur ?

Je sait se qu'est un disque dur je connait assez bien le milieux informatique (je fait des études dans.) 

Mais le fait que j'ai un ami qui a le même iPod classic (mais lui il l'as en noir) et que sont iPod ne fait absolument aucune vibration (je n'est pas été collé mon oreille dessus) cela minquiète puisque j'ai vue sur un topic d'un autre forum que cela pouvais dire qu'il était en fin de vie :rateau:

Pour info je l'est acheter dans un apple store en 2011 , j'en prend extrêmement soin comme le reste de m'es produit Apple mais aussi de toute m'es affaire, il n'est jamais tomber, quand j'écoute de la musique dehors il est dans m'as main pendent que je me balade en ville.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Vanton (5 Août 2014)

L'iPod classic utilise effectivement un disque dur à plateaux assez fragile. 

Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que le disque dur ne tourne pas en permanence. Le moindre mouvement un peu brusque risquerait de l'abîmer. Pour économiser le disque dur, donc, l'iPod utilise une mémoire tampon où sont copiés régulièrement les morceaux en cours de lecture. 

En clair, l'iPod allume son disque dur (et c'est là que tu sens une vibration et que tu entends le moteur du disque) pour copier sur sa mémoire temporaire une certaine quantité de données qu'il sait qu'il devra lire bientôt, puis il rendort le disque dur et n'utilise plus que la mémoire temporaire. À une époque il me semble qu'il pouvait tenir 45min sur la mémoire temporaire sans avoir à rallumer le disque. Je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il en est sur les dernières générations. Il me semble avoir lu que c'est moins aujourd'hui, sans certitude. 

Je suppose que plus tu lis des fichiers non compressés, plus il aura à utiliser le disque dur, dans la mesure où les fichiers plus importants rempliront plus vite cette mémoire temporaire. Si ton pote lit des petits mp3 et que tu lis du lowless, il est normal que ton disque dur se réveille plus souvent à mon avis. Après il est facile de tester son iPod en changeant de playlist en cours de lecture. Chercher une chanson et la lancer devrait suffire à faire tourner le disque. 

Personnellement les rares classiques que j'ai pu utiliser ne sont pas de bons exemples... Un pote m'avait prêté son 6G 80go quelques semaines. De mémoire on sentait bien le disque vibrer quand l'iPod y accédait mais c'était léger et il marchait parfaitement. Cela dit ça date, et je l'ai pas utilisé longtemps. 

Ensuite ce même pote m'a donné le classic 7G 160go d'une amie à lui, qui était mort. Je l'ai gardé des années avant de le revendre il y a un mois et lui clairement le disque faisait un bruit bizarre au démarrage. Un bruit répétitif de moteur qui se lance puis se coupe, plusieurs fois de suite. L'iPod tentait de lancer le disque dur qui était HS. 

Et pour finir j'ai acheté un vieil iPod photo (4G) 30go d'occasion sur ebay il y a quelques mois. Il devait arriver fonctionnel mais il n'a clairement pas aimé le voyage et il a tout d'abord refusé de démarrer en affichant une icône d'ipod triste. Par moment, une fois sur 20, il démarre. Mais la moindre intervention sur les commandes fait mouliner le disque : l'iPod cherche à le lancer, et parfois ça marche, souent ça ne marche pas. L'iPod couine un peu, l'affichage saccade, et se bloque. Le disque est quasiment mort. 

Du coup c'est très dur de statuer sur ton cas sans voir l'iPod. Est-ce qu'il fonctionne normalement et que tu t'alertes indûment à cause de vibrations et de bruits normaux pour un disque dur ? Ou est-ce que ce sont des bruits répétitifs qui montrent que le disque souffre et qui sont accompagnés de lags lors de la navigation ? 

Tu n'as pas un disque dur externe qui traine ? Les petits auto alimentés de 2,5" ? Si ton iPod fait le même bruit que ces disques quand ils fonctionnent, pas de souci. Sinon... C'est effectivement mauvais signe.


----------



## Zeshh (5 Août 2014)

Bah, j'ai un disque dur externe de 1to en 2.5 mais je l'utilise pour m'es cours, il est bien sûre auto alimenter, mais l'iPod n'utilise pas un disque de 1.8 pouce ?

De plus, mon iPod fonctionne parfaitement, le seul truc qui peut me faire peur c'est ce bruit qu'il ne fessait pas bien avant, bien sûre il fonctionne extrêmement bien sans signe de faiblesse, mais ça minquiète qu'il vibre (certe peu) 

Sinon je lis des musiques en MP3 et en AAC que j'ai copier depuis mon ordinateur, qualiter entre 128kbps et 320kbps 

Et j'ai deux vidéos, une vidéo de 40 minutes environ des Gorillaz et une de 15 minutes environ (Court métrage de lady gaga de sons album ArtPOP)

Les vidéos fonctionne aussi très bien sans problème, le disque cependant ce met visiblement a tourner souvent, puis sarrette comme tu la dit (mémoire tampon)


----------



## Vanton (5 Août 2014)

Si si, l'iPod utilise un disque 1,8" mais techniquement c'est la même chose : des plateaux qui tournent grâce à un moteur et une tête de lecture qui se déplace entre le centre et le bord du disque. C'est le déplacement de ces deux éléments qui crée des vibrations et le bruit.

Après si tu entends plus de bruit qu'avant ça peut venir de plusieurs choses : soit c'est simplement que ta perception a changé depuis que tu as constaté qu'il vibre, soit c'est que le disque commence à ne pas aller très fort, soit c'est que les amortisseurs en caoutchouc et mousse qui isolent le disque commencent à se détériorer. Ça peut aussi être un mélange des trois...

Ce qui est certain c'est que la perception des vibrations n'est pas identique chez tout le monde. Lors de la sortie des MacBook Pro unibody en 2008 certains propriétaires de modèles utilisant un disque 7200tr optionnel s'étaient plaints de vibrations importantes qui les dérangeaient dans leur travail... J'en ai un, et si on sentait effectivement un peu plus les vibrations liées au disque plus rapide, ça ne m'a jamais empêché de bosser... D'ailleurs je viens de remplacer mon disque 7200tr qui venait de décéder par un SSD, sans vibrations donc, et je n'avais pas fait attention à ce changement avant de t'en parler. N'es-tu pas simplement plus focalisé sur des vibrations que tu n'avais pas remarquées avant depuis que ça t'inquiète ? 

Après c'est triste à dire mais si ton disque dur est en train de mourir tu n'y peux strictement rien... L'idéal serait de le bouger le moins possible, mais ça tue un peu l'intérêt de l'iPod !


----------



## Zeshh (10 Août 2014)

Vanton a dit:


> Si si, l'iPod utilise un disque 1,8" mais techniquement c'est la même chose : des plateaux qui tournent grâce à un moteur et une tête de lecture qui se déplace entre le centre et le bord du disque. C'est le déplacement de ces deux éléments qui crée des vibrations et le bruit.
> 
> Après si tu entends plus de bruit qu'avant ça peut venir de plusieurs choses : soit c'est simplement que ta perception a changé depuis que tu as constaté qu'il vibre, soit c'est que le disque commence à ne pas aller très fort, soit c'est que les amortisseurs en caoutchouc et mousse qui isolent le disque commencent à se détériorer. Ça peut aussi être un mélange des trois...
> 
> ...



Bah justement si ^^ quand je l'utilise je passe mon temps à "écouter" le bruit pendent qu'il charge une musique ou même quand j'en importe depuis mon ordinateur ^^


----------

